
At least 43 killed when tsunami hits beaches in Indonesia - sahin-boydas
https://www-m.cnn.com/2018/12/22/asia/deadly-tsunami-indonesia/index.html
======
sahin-boydas
[https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2018/dec/23/indonesia...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/live/2018/dec/23/indonesia-
tsunami-dozens-dead-hundreds-injured-after-anak-krakatoa-erupts)

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-indonesia-
tsunami/volcano...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-indonesia-
tsunami/volcano-triggered-tsunami-kills-at-least-43-in-indonesia-injures-
hundreds-idUSKCN1OL0P2)

